# EMD ditch lights



## apo234 (Aug 14, 2013)

Hey guys I want to add ditch lights to my usa trains locomotives gp38s and sd40s... I have done some searching but not really coming up with anything... does anyone make add on ditch lights for them? or anything close?


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes,there are options. I like the castings from Ozark. How you drive them will depend on what contol system you are using. Here are a couple photos. The first one uses the stock castings mounted on a USA GP38-2.










This one is a custom install on a kitbashed Southern Pacific SD40 using MU boxes and the ditchlight castings.









I run Airwire and use FL4 decoders to power the ditchlights. If you run track power there are also options to power them. Someone else here on the forum might have answers for that. By the way,what is your name? Most people here on the forum like to have a name to respond to.

Here is one more photo. Aristo SD45 with lights mounted per Montana Rail Link. I hope the photos help you get started. I'm sure others will respond.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

We have a RAM kit that has the circuit and LED's


----------



## apo234 (Aug 14, 2013)

WOW! Paul your locomotives are amazing!!! I wish I had your modeling skills! I really like those ditch lights! I think i will go with those! Ill be using track power and the aristo revolution is what i have in my locomotives, also my name is Andrew!


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Andrew. I just wanted to get you some examples. If you also want to add the mu boxes they are also available from Ozark. When doing a loco I usually try to find a prototype photo or two to work from. With leds you can use very small gauge wire. Much easier to hide. I think what I have been using is 28 or 30 gauge stranded. I'm sure there is someone here that can help you with the wiring to a revolution.


----------

